# Track choices



## nottaprob (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey folks, searched around & didn't find an answer (probably missed it), but since I'm getting started, I was wondering about all the different types of track.
Currently I have a small collection of Atlas regular track & some Bachman EZ track that was given to me by a friend.
What I'm wondering is - "Do you have to use the same track all around?" I'm looking at the Atlas track, as I know EZ track needs EZ track to connect to it, but can you use any other same size (83) track from other manufacturers to connect together or do I need to stick with Atlas for the whole circuit? This would include any kinds of switches, crossings, etc.
Thanks in advance again. Really love this forum & hope I can start being of help soon too.
Al


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, you can use track from different manufacturers together.

You can also mate other types of track to EZ Track using the regular rail joiners, you obviously just need to raise it to match the height of the plastic roadbed on the EZ Track.

Rails come in several sizes, which are given as Code 100, 83, etc., where the Code # is the actual height of the rail in 1000ths of an inch. Most train set track pieces are Code 100. You can also mix different rail sizes on a layout, which requires the use of transition joiners to mate the differing rail sizes. You can even make your own transition joint by flattening one half of a rail joiner and soldering the smaller rail on top of the flattened part.


----------



## nottaprob (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Chris, that helps. Never paid any attention to the connectors of other EZ products, but your advise will help all around. I think the Atlas is 83, but I better make sure before looking for any deals.
Appreciate it.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

In buy track, at this time, you may wish to contact some hobby shops or Walther's about the availability of track and the accessories. Atlas has very little, if any track and turnouts available (due to their election to use a manufacture in China that went south on them). Not sure about other suppliers.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not true on Atlas . You can find a few online retailers plus other hobby shops are now carrying atlas flextrack and other atlas products, trainworldonline.com along with my local hobby shop enginehouseservices.com carry atlas products...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

nottaprob said:


> "Do you have to use the same track all around?" ................ Really love this forum & hope I can start being of help soon too.
> Al


Hi AL and welcome. you are already a help just by posting.

I use track from different manufactures, and I even mixes nickel silver, and brass. I only installing Peco turnouts from now on.

One thing to think about is the code. All trains will run on code 100, but not all trains will run on the other smaller code tracks.

Atlas track is back in my LHS.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> Not true on Atlas . You can find a few online retailers plus other hobby shops are now carrying atlas flextrack and other atlas products, trainworldonline.com along with my local hobby shop enginehouseservices.com carry atlas products...


_________________

That is great news, many of the retailers down here are without track, switches and rail joiners, made by Atlas. They have been saying that Atlas tells them that they will have to wait until a new shipment arrives from China (date to be determined). I am going to pass along the shops you mentioned to the folks down here.


----------

